
Pandemic Offers Contrast to Today’s Coronavirus Lockdowns - jgalt212
https://www.wsj.com/articles/forgotten-pandemic-offers-contrast-to-todays-coronavirus-lockdowns-11587720625
======
jgalt212
>The disease was allowed to run though communities virtually unhindered until
a vaccine became available to stop it about four months after it surfaced.

I guess they can, in some cases, make vaccines in months and not years.

